

Have you ever seen any Ipad / laptop / compter which is transparent?? - rajeelkp
http://www.labofweb.com/transparent-computer-laptop-desktop-how-to-make-your-pc-transparent/

======
darren_ros
how they works ?

~~~
mbet10
Homography.

------
xcasdqwe
good ya

------
geek0010
cool ! :)

www.mobileheaven.com

